# Sewing fleece...please help!



## mammabooh

Please assume that I am a sewing novice (you will be correct!).

I am trying to make a blanket for my son and my upper thread keeps breaking. I'm sewing two layers of fleece. Any guidlines for me about tension and stitch length or anything else? I'm about to go bonkers.

If I have to, I'll just do a blanket stitch by hand with some embroidery floss, but I'd really love to just whip it out with the machine.

Thanks!


----------



## Shawna

Well, depending on what kind of blanket you're making, fleece really doesn't have to be sewn....it won't unravel. 

That being said, what kind of stitching are you doing?? A blanket stitch? Straight stitch?? I always use the longest stitch length for sewing fleece since it's so thick. Stitches turn out nicer  And make sure you're using a new needle....many a threads have broken or bound up because of worn needles! Also try loosening the tension and see if that works.

Post back if you're having trouble still!!

Good luck!
Shawna


----------



## rkintn

You also might double check and just make sure the thread is still threaded in the machine right. I can't tell you how many times I have had my thread break or knot up or not do just right and when I finally get to looking I realize the thread has slipped out of place.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

rkintn said:


> You also might double check and just make sure the thread is still threaded in the machine right. I can't tell you how many times I have had my thread break or knot up or not do just right and when I finally get to looking I realize the thread has slipped out of place.


That happened to me the very first time I used my dear MIL's Viking after she had passed away..... I was horrified that I had broken her machine and she was not there to help me fix it!!! The thread had slipped out of one of the slots... I sure felt stupid (but very relieved!!) when I figured it out!  

Kitty


----------



## CJ

What size and type of needle are you using? Also, could the thread be the culprit?

Here's some great tips for sewing fleece.


----------



## mammabooh

Thanks for the tips! I think my thread and needle may be the culprits. I found the thread in my great aunt Relda's sewing box (she died when she was 91, so who knows how old that thread is!?!?)...and, that needle has sewed two tank dresses and the lining of two purses. Perhaps I should quit being lazy, huh?!?!?


----------



## Ardie/WI

I was thinking maybe a larger sized needle and/or a ballpoint one.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC

You also might think of going to a bit heavier thread, and fairly new thread too.... LOL.... as well as the bit larger and heavier needle already suggested. Also, loosen your tension! This will help a lot.

Then again, you don't have to sew these two pieces together at all, you can make a deep fringe all around on both pieces and just knot them together. Then tie the middle here and there .

http://www.womenbygrace.com/home006.html

Directions here, or I know others here on the forum will know how.

Have fun! LQ


----------



## squeezinby

Thanks Little,I really like that website. It fits me to a t. I think I will be visiting it on a
regular bases. Thanks again,Mrs.Don Verellen


----------

